# New green swirl calls from Pure Predator Calls - PT Discount!



## PurePredator (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey guys,

I have these new green calls in and i've never made them available out on the site. I have them in the HR-1, DC-1 and DC-2. Checkout the site for sound files and details:

http://www.purepredator.com/predator.htm

I am doing these at a discounted rate of $40 shipped to your door. Please keep in mind that your call might not match this one exactly. Each one is hand molded and hand swirled so colors will vary slightly between calls. No two are the same!









If interested, please send me over a PM! Thanks!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

As with all your calls .... sweet looking.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

On a call said:


> As with all your calls .... sweet looking.


Alright brother, Definitely need the matching green DC1 to go with my green DC2. How do we do the cash for it?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Alright brother, Definitely need the matching green DC1 to go with my green DC2. How do we do the cash for it?


Simple...on the barrel head


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I got my DC2 from the prize drawing in the mail today!! Thank you Chris, it is awesome, wow I am impressed with the range of sounds I can make with it. It does great distress and a wicke bird in distress also. I think I'm gonna have to try it out tomorrow.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I got my DC2 from the prize drawing in the mail today!! Thank you Chris, it is awesome, wow I am impressed with the range of sounds I can make with it. It does great distress and a wicke bird in distress also. I think I'm gonna have to try it out tomorrow.


 YA YD I got my coupon call but doesn't have the range as your's does, it just flutters in the wind!!HA!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hassell said:


> YA YD I got my coupon call but doesn't have the range as your's does, it just flutters in the wind!!HA!!


Try putting it in the spokes of your bike !! HA!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Try putting it in the spokes of your bike !! HA!!


Actually thats what I was going to do but couldn't find any clothes pin's!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Alright brother, Definitely need the matching green DC1 to go with my green DC2. How do we do the cash for it?


 YA the DC1 is the one I think I would want also, wonder if they take money orders?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sure they do. As long as you send it in US dollars.


----------



## PurePredator (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the support guys! I have about 6 of these left for anyone interested. No more HR-1's, just the DC-1's and DC-2's.

Don - The way things are going, we might have to start accepting everything except US Dollars.









Thanks again.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Chris, can you give all of us an idea, what colors, you have available for all calls? When i visit the site i am not finding a color chart. TY


----------

